
Differences Between Dating in Sweden vs. the States - gredelin
https://swedesinthestates.com/5-differences-between-dating-in-sweden-vs-the-states/
======
andrew_
Definitely a YMMV take. Throughout my single dating life in both the North and
the South it was far more common for happy hour meets over drinks and very
occasionally small plates. If I think back I don't believe I can count the
number of times I took a date to dinner the first time around on one hand. I
also couldn't discern what the “Your place or mine?” comparison was supposed
to be - perhaps that roommates make the conclusion difficult or awkward?
That'd be a pretty flimsy, subjective assertion.

Despite the author's bio as being a professional in the space, the article
read as a bit naive and contained 2/5 actual dating differences, followed by
3/5 societal differences. While the two can be connected, I was disappointed
by the content as compared to the title.

~~~
paleotrope
It's a crap article. "Your place or mine" is a sexual play, not sure why
roommates or the fact that swedes spend more time "self-actualizing" in their
lonely households matters here.

------
thestephen
> Homosexuality was legalized in 1944 in Sweden, compared to the U.S., where
> it was legalized nationwide in 2003.

While homosexuality was legalized in Sweden in 1944, it was classed as a
mental disorder until 1979 and it wasn't until 2009 when same-sex marriage was
legalized; five years after the first state in the US legalized it.

------
mikkelam
Seems to be some kind of self-proclaimed dating guru. Some brief research
shows she's never even lived in the US.

Anyway, I would like to add that in copenhagen we often have walking dates.
You meet someone you've met online at a place and go for a walk, 30 minutes to
1 hour. When the walk is done, if it generally goes well you'll agree to go
for drinks or coffee depending on the time or perhaps go your separate ways
(could still be interest though!). I personally love this form as doing such a
simple activity while walking makes it more ok to not have constant chatter as
well as not having constant eye contact.

I assume the same could be done in cities like NYC and probably with great
success.

------
richardwhiuk
Anyone care to comment on what "fika" is?

~~~
martinlofgren
I'm Swedish, and I reacted then I read the article: do everyone really know
what fika is? Obviously not. Fika is a coffee or a cup of tea, accompanied by
a sandwich or something sweet, not after a dinner but as a small break during
the day. There's a social aspect of it as well, you don't take a fika on your
own.

~~~
daveoc64
Here in the UK, IKEA promotes Fika as a concept and offers a discounted hot
drink/cake combo in the cafe.

